# Midnight Syndicate new CD



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like MS has a new CD, Out of the Darkness, coming out tomorrow (July 4).

Just a heads up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good news for you NercoBones 
Here's the forum link they've been out since last week


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh I see, post the cool news in a forum I hardly check... lol


----------

